# Captain Marvel: Erster Trailer zeigt Carol Denvers in Aktion



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. September 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Captain Marvel: Erster Trailer zeigt Carol Denvers in Aktion* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Captain Marvel: Erster Trailer zeigt Carol Denvers in Aktion*


----------



## der_petling (18. September 2018)

Die sollen mal hinmachen mit den Filmen,
will endlich wissen wie es bei Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D weitergeht.
Mennooo, noch bis nächsten Juli warten....


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2018)

Richtig geil! Freue mich schon. Mal gucken ob sie auch in Avengers: Infinity War Part II mitmischt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2018)

Trailer schaut sehr gut aus, aber Jude Law


----------



## der_petling (18. September 2018)

Wen interessiert Jude Law, hauptsache Fury ist wieder dabei.
Hoffentlich nicht nur eine kurze Gastrolle von Jackson. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Mal gucken ob sie auch in Avengers: Infinity War Part II mitmischt.


Guckst du hier: Untitled Avengers Movie (2019) - Full Cast & Crew - IMDb


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2018)

der_petling schrieb:


> Guckst du hier: Untitled Avengers Movie (2019) - Full Cast & Crew - IMDb


Ja sie wurde ja auch kontaktiert.

Mal gucken wie entscheidend sie dann ist und wieviel Screentime sie bekommt...
Es gibt ja auch noch die Ant-Man Theorie. Und Dr Strange wird wohl auch noch eine große Rolle spielen.


----------



## facehugger (18. September 2018)

Thanos wird sich warm anziehn müssen...

Gruß


----------



## -RedMoon- (18. September 2018)

hmmm....und das soll die stärkste/mächtigste Marvel Figur sein?


----------



## der_petling (18. September 2018)

Wenn die "Familientreffen" so weitergehn müssen sie demnächst noch die Truppen von DC Comics casten.
Avengers 5 dann mit Arrow, The Flash, Legends of tomorrow...usw. 
Krysten Ritter wäre noch nice, ihr durchgeknallter  Character in Defenders/Jes Jones gefiel mir ziemlich gut.
Auch in The ***** from Apartment23 war sie irgendwie cool.

EDIT: Oh... das böse "b-i-t-c-h" Wort wird hier auch zensiert.


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2018)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> hmmm....und das soll die stärkste/mächtigste Marvel Figur sein?


Im Trailer kann man noch nicht wirklich viel über ihre Fähigkeiten sehen. Ist auch eher ein Teaser für mich.
Ein paar Anspielungen auf ihre Vergangenheit/Geschichte und das wars dann auch.
In kommenden Trailern wird man mit Sicherheit mehr sehen können.


----------



## facehugger (18. September 2018)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> hmmm....und das soll die stärkste/mächtigste Marvel Figur sein?


Unterschätz das Mädel nicht. Haben schon ganz andere, mächtige Bösewichter getan... und ordentlich auf die Schnauze bekommen

Gruß


----------



## Rollora (18. September 2018)

Also nachdem man jetzt 100e Gut gegen Böse Superheldenfilme rausgehauen hat in den letzten Jahren, hat man sich mal überlegt einen Bösewicht zu machen, wo alle Helden gemeinsam kämpfen müssen. Aha, endlich mal was neues. Dann dasselbe nochmal. Oha schon wieder was neues, der Bösewicht ist diesmal sogar stärker. Also was macht man dann? Man bringt natürlich auch wieder einen mächtigeren Superhelden bzw heldin.
Wie lange das wohl so weitergeht, bis es den Leuten zu fad ist?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. September 2018)

Es sollte Carol Danvers heißen oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## facehugger (18. September 2018)

Rollora schrieb:


> Also nachdem man jetzt 100e Gut gegen Böse Superheldenfilme rausgehauen hat in den letzten Jahren, hat man sich mal überlegt einen Bösewicht zu machen, wo alle Helden gemeinsam kämpfen müssen. Aha, endlich mal was neues. Dann dasselbe nochmal. Oha schon wieder was neues, der Bösewicht ist diesmal sogar stärker. Also was macht man dann? Man bringt natürlich auch wieder einen mächtigeren Superhelden bzw heldin.
> Wie lange das wohl so weitergeht, bis es den Leuten zu fad ist?


Vielleicht ist es schon "morgen" damit vorbei. Also bringen wir bis dahin am besten... noch einen Superheldenfilm

Gruß


----------



## Abductee (18. September 2018)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> hmmm....und das soll die stärkste/mächtigste Marvel Figur sein?



Bei den weiblichen  Charakteren im Marcel-Cinema-Universum dürfte das stimmen.
In den Comics wäre das eher Mistress Death oder Infinity. Vielleicht auch die Goddess.



facehugger schrieb:


> Thanos wird sich warm anziehn müssen...


Der Heini ist pratkisch Gott, das einzige was dem gefährlich werden kann ist sein Ego.


----------



## facehugger (18. September 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Der Heini ist pratkisch Gott, das einzige was dem gefährlich werden kann ist sein Ego.


Oder sein gigantisches Kinn

Gruß


----------



## Rollora (18. September 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Bei den weiblichen  Charakteren im Marcel-Cinema-Universum dürfte das stimmen.
> In den Comics wäre das eher Mistress Death oder Infinity.
> 
> 
> Der Heini ist pratkisch Gott, das einzige was dem gefährlich werden kann ist sein Ego.


Ach... in diesen Superhelden-Märchen findet sich immer jemand der noch mächtiger ist. Ist doch eh immer dasselbe


----------



## GreitZ (19. September 2018)

Rollora schrieb:


> Also nachdem man jetzt 100e Gut gegen Böse Superheldenfilme rausgehauen hat in den letzten Jahren, hat man sich mal überlegt einen Bösewicht zu machen, wo alle Helden gemeinsam kämpfen müssen. Aha, endlich mal was neues. Dann dasselbe nochmal. Oha schon wieder was neues, der Bösewicht ist diesmal sogar stärker. Also was macht man dann? Man bringt natürlich auch wieder einen mächtigeren Superhelden bzw heldin.
> Wie lange das wohl so weitergeht, bis es den Leuten zu fad ist?



Das mein Freund wirdnicht so schnell passieren denn das alles steht noch ziemlich am Anfang.
Bis fast 100 Jahre gesammelte Geschichten auf die Leinwand kommen dauert es auch mal mindestens genausolange.
Keiner zwingt Dich das anzuschauen.

Die kleine ist schon echt heiss und wiedereinmal ne top Besetzung wie immer bei Marvel.


----------



## L0oper (19. September 2018)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ach... in diesen Superhelden-Märchen findet sich immer jemand der noch mächtiger ist. Ist doch eh immer dasselbe



Ab "The One above all" ist dann Schluss


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2018)

GreitZ schrieb:


> Keiner zwingt Dich das anzuschauen.


Richtig! Wers nicht mag kann ja was anderes gucken.



L0oper schrieb:


> Ab "The One above all" ist dann Schluss


Jo. Der ist dann quasi Gott.


----------



## Cobar (19. September 2018)

Zur Not rufen sie eben bei DC an und fragen Batman um Rat. Der hat doch für alles mindestens einen Plan und Filme mit ihm wird es ja scheinbar sowieso erstmal keine mehr geben. :-/


----------



## Pitzah (19. September 2018)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> hmmm....und das soll die stärkste/mächtigste Marvel Figur sein?



Nicht ganz, Stärkste unter den nicht Göttern vielleicht.

Grobe Zusammenfassung der Entstehung, ich versuchs kurz zu fassen (von dem was ich mitbekommen habe) Zur Sicherheit als Spoiler. In den Filmen wird dies denke ich nicht wirklich vorkommen oder nur wenig erklärt werden.



Spoiler



- Die größte Existenz ist The One bzw. schlicht "der Eine" genannt. Quasi der Gott der Götter, der Erschaffer von allem.
- Dieser hat riesige Götter erschaffen, die Celestials
- Die Celestials sollen die Affen erschaffen und dann an ihnen genetisch experimentiert haben
- So sind neben den normalen Menschen die Eternals entstanden. Die Eternals sind fast unsterbliche Übermenschen.
- bei den Eternals gab es auch Misslungene, die Deviants. Einfach ausgedrückt hässlich, fehlgebildet, merkwürdig, tendenz eher Böse usw.
- Beispiel Deviant: Thanos ist einer. Er ist das Kind von 2 Eternals, aber als hässliche "Fehler" statt perfekter Eternal geboren.
- Beispiel Eternal: der ursprüngliche Captain Marvel war ein Mann und wohl einer der früheren Eternals
- genauso wie Thanos's Eltern, der Vater von Odin, Thanos's Bruder Eros (nicht Ramazzotti) usw.

Einfach ausgedrückt: (Miss) Captain Marvel, sowie Thanos und Thor sind Nachfahren der Eternals, was ihre Kraft und fast-Unsterblichkeit erklärt.

Was die aktuelle Captain Marvel mit dem alten Captain Marvel zu tun hat, weiß ich noch nicht. Vielleicht hat man da was für den Film angepasst oder verändert.



Ohne Spoiler: Captain Marvel ist, soweit ich weiß, eine Nachfahrin von Übermenschen.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2018)

Pitzah schrieb:


> Was die aktuelle Captain Marvel mit dem alten Captain Marvel zu tun hat, weiß ich noch nicht. Vielleicht hat man da was für den Film angepasst oder verändert.



Ich habe mal bei Wikipedia über die Geschichte von Captain Marvel nachgeschaut



> Im Jahre 1967 feierte der erste Captain Marvel, ein heldenhafter Außerirdischer namens Mar-Vell, im Comic Marvel Super-Heroes #12 von Autor Stan Lee und Zeichner Gene Colan sein Debüt. Mar-Vell konnte fliegen, hatte als Vertreter der Kree-Rasse starke Solarkräfte, übersinnliche Geistesgegenwart und Superstärke. Er hatte eine irdische Tarnidentität als Dr. Walter Lawson und war bester Freund seines Kollegen Rick Jones. 1977 wurde sein weiblicher Gegenpart Ms. Marvel erfunden, in der eine US-Pilotin namens Carol Danvers ähnliche Superkräfte erhielt. Sowohl Mar-Vell als auch Carol unterhielten enge Bande mit den Rächern. Die Mar-Vell-Version von Captain Marvel existierte bis 1982, bis seine Serie aufgrund niedriger Verkaufszahlen eingestellt wurde und die Autoren ihn in The Death of Captain Marvel an Krebs sterben ließen. Der neue Captain Marvel wurde Monica Rambeau, eine Afroamerikanerin mit elektromagnetischen Kräften, die in The Amazing Spider-Man Annual #16 (1982) debütierte. In den Folgejahren wurde etabliert, dass Mar-Vells Geliebte Elysius gentechnisch zwei Kinder gezeugt hatte, Sohn Genis-Vell und Tochter Phyla-Vell, welche in den 1990er- und 2000er-Jahren die Captain-Marvel-Identität von Rambeau übernahmen. Nachdem im neuen Jahrtausend der Doppelagent Khn'nr und der Kree Noh-Varr kurzzeitig diese Rolle einnahmen, wurde 2012 Mar-Vells alte Kollegin Carol Danvers zur neuen Captain Marvel ausgerufen. Seit 2013 werden die neuen Captain-Marvel-Stories um Carol Danvers von Kelly Sue DeConnick verfasst.


 Quelle: Captain Marvel (Marvel Comics) – Wikipedia


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Richtig geil! Freue mich schon. Mal gucken ob sie auch in Avengers: Infinity War Part II mitmischt.



Auf jeden Fall und Ant Man wird auch dabei sein.
Irgendwer muss ja die Ärsche der Avengers retten.


----------



## Pitzah (19. September 2018)

Interessant der ursprüngliche Captain Marvel ein Kree. Sind also die Kree nichts anderes als ein Teil der Eternals oder Deviants? Hmmmm.


----------



## Abductee (19. September 2018)

Die sind nix anderes als Genbastler.
Die Inhumans haben die ja auch verbrochen.


----------



## Bandicoot (23. September 2018)

Marvel muss doch bald mal durch sein mit den ganzen Quatsch. Man kanns ja schon kaum noch sehen die endlosen Fortsetzungen von... und immer noch Samuel Jackson dabei, der spielt auch mittlerweile alles.
Irgendwann ist man mal übersättigt davon.
Wem es gefällt ok, ist mir wieder zu viel CGI gemache. Weniger ist manchmal mehr.


----------



## Abductee (23. September 2018)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Wem es gefällt ok, ist mir wieder zu viel CGI gemache. Weniger ist manchmal mehr.



Das stell ich mir bei einem Superheldenepos was teilweise im Weltall spielt sehr schwer vor.
Selbst ein irdischer Spiderman wird sich ohne CGI nicht von Wolkenkratzer zu Wolkenkratzer schwingen können.

Punisher, Daredevil, Luke Cage, Ironfist, gibt genug Superhelden mit sehr wenig CGI.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2018)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Marvel muss doch bald mal durch sein mit den ganzen Quatsch. Man kanns ja schon kaum noch sehen die endlosen Fortsetzungen von... und immer noch Samuel Jackson dabei, der spielt auch mittlerweile alles.
> Irgendwann ist man mal übersättigt davon.
> Wem es gefällt ok, ist mir wieder zu viel CGI gemache. Weniger ist manchmal mehr.



Wenn irgendwo ein Schwarzer mitspielt, ist das meist Samuel Jackson. 

Aber so oder so, die Marvel Superhelden sind ja in großen Mengen verfügbar. Viele kennen sie halt nicht. Potenzial ist also vorhanden und solange keiner darunter ist, der sich zum Flop entwickelt -- hüstel *Solo *hüstel -- wird das weiter laufen.


----------



## Bandicoot (23. September 2018)

Ja leider, hab ja auch nix dagegen ist halt nicht alles so meins. Und ohne extremen CGI einsatz gehts ja heute fast nicht mehr. Naja was solls. Wer dran Spaß hat dem gönn ich es ja auch.


----------



## RyzA (23. September 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn irgendwo ein Schwarzer mitspielt, ist das meist Samuel Jackson.


War das nicht Roberto Blanco äh... Morgan Freeman?


----------

